# Dry cat food recall 2021



## jasmine2 (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi just saw a post on face book about cat dry food recall. Ava dry, Applaws dry and Sainsbury's dry cat food. Please don't feed it to your cats
* FOOD RECALL ALERT * Fold Hill Foods Ltd is recalling a number of dry cat food products it manufactures on behalf of selected partner brands.

We are voluntarily recalling the dry cat products we manufacture for the brands detailed here https://bit.ly/3pTzdqM
as a precautionary measure.

We are supporting an investigation by the food and veterinary authorities into a possible safety issue affecting cats.

Please click the link above for full details of what you should do if you have any of these products and for customer service details for AVA, Applaws and Sainsbury's.

The Food Standards Agency Product Recall Notice can also be found here:

https://bit.ly/3pTzdqM


----------

